# Meet Lily! [256K death]



## youra6




----------



## spirite

She is impossibly cute!! And what beautiful coloring! How old is she?


----------



## OliverandCo.

I love her "eye liner"!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

What a cutie! I love the third picture . . . she looks so comfortable and content.

Is her coloring gray with brown, or brown with gray? I don't think I've seen coloring like hers before.


----------



## MortyMathers108

i had a cat named lily once but it died


----------



## MortyMathers108

sorry i =posted to soon, your cat is beautiful


----------



## Leazie

In the third picture her legs look so incredibly long. Very beautiful kitty.


----------



## youra6

Thanks! I will post up more pics in the next few days!



spirite said:


> She is impossibly cute!! And what beautiful coloring! How old is she?


The humane society guessimated that she was around 6-7 months old.

I took her to the vet. The vet did not appear to be confident in her answer, but judging by her canines, she also said ~6 months. She weighs a little more than 4 lbs currently. We hope that she wont get much bigger!


----------



## Arianwen

Lovely patterning!


----------



## Nan

Aww! She's beautiful!


----------



## youra6

OliverandCo. said:


> I love her "eye liner"!


Ha, it does look like "eye liner"


----------



## spirite

6 mos. and only 4 lbs? Wow, it seems like she may stay a pretty small kitty.


----------



## youra6

spirite said:


> 6 mos. and only 4 lbs? Wow, it seems like she may stay a pretty small kitty.


Shes probably 5 lbs now. :crazy


----------

